# whats wrong with my oscar :(



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

anyone have a clue whats happening with my oscar ???

he had a small mark on him one day for couple days and then he had a massive amount of scales missing after just one night... would it be from him getting startled at night and bashing into a sharp rock ?? or is he sick 

so far is what i have done, is add aquarium salt, water change (35%) as well as stress coat+ did a double dose as it says it helps build the slime coat and help repair scale and fins... he was a little lazy the other day not swimming or doing much and laying on the bottom, but now he has been swimming at top of the tank and moving around a bit more, but im still worried and dont know what exctly is wrong with him,..... im almost 100% sure it isnt not from attacks from the other fish as he isnt afriad of the other fish during feeding time, and the other fish do not bother him during the day when there near one another....

here are some pics,

first day i noticed it

















then this was a day later...


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

what are the tank mates and water parameters? Is there a pleco in the tank? Have you noticed the pleco trying to latch onto the side of your o? Sometimes plecos will try to eat the slimecoat of other fish if not fed properly


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

the pleco is only like 4" or so, and nope never seem him attach to the oscar, they usually dont bug another... other tank mates are 2 jack dempsey's (6") one yellow lab (2") hap morri blue dolphin (2") 2 chinese alge eaters (1.5") thats just guessing on there size....

all the levels are within reason.... temp is 80-81deg.... i have bubble wall in there as well....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am not sure but that doesn't look good. How quickly has he started to deteriorate?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ummmm...... Been maybe a week ?? Not exactly sure, but I took out the sharp rock that was in there tho...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

What's your regular water change schedule and amounts?
How much aquarium salt have you added? Tank dimensions?
Post water parameters, just to rule it out, not everyone's idea of normal is the same.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tank deminsions are 48L 19H 18D.... Usually I do about 30% water change once a week lately.... Before was every 2 weeks...

I will check the water levels and post in a bit for you's... Salt was added to what the container said and suggested, 1 tablespoon per 5gallons


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ammonia comes up clear as a bell 0ppm (mg/l)
Ph is 7.6-7.8 
Nitrite is 0.3mg/l


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless he's suffering from a fungal or bacterial infection, increased water changes, salt and a combination of melafix and pimafix should be enough for him to recover. What are you using as a dechlorinator?
Increase water changes to 30% daily or at minimum, every other day. Replacement water should contain 1 tbsp per 5g aquarium salt as well as the appropriate amount of melafix/pimafix. Remove any chemical filtration. Test ammonia/nitrite every other day while treating.
If possible, treat in a hospital tank. You should see some improvement after 7-10 days.
After treatment, I recommend a regular water change and vacuum schedule of 30-40% weekly. Nitrate levels prior to and after your regular water changes should dictate your water change amounts and frequency. Look for 40ppm nitrate or less prior to each water change. If it's higher, change a higher amount or more often.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so went to local fisg place, and he said if he looks like he getting better thats good news, but if he starts to fallnext couple of days i should try and get some melafix.....

he wasnt really sure what the cause of this issue is from, but he doesnt have any meds for him like pimafix or melafix, he totally out and wont be getting any for awhile, so havent got a clue on what to do for my buddy ...... went to listowel for couple hours and came home and noticed his tail fin som eof it is missing as well as his left side were it white he now has some pink starting to show through like it even deeper on him.....i dunno what to do for him anymore since i cant get any of the meds that is needed for him 

im thinking he prolly gonna die....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

the kinda dechorinator im usuing is the api stress coat+ dechlorinates the water as well any heavy metals and such and also has alovera in it to help there slime coat


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I found some pimfix and melafix at walmart I hope he gonna be ok......gonna move him to a small 10g tank with water from my big main tank he is in.....


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

Depending what type of media you have in your filter on the bigger tank, I would put some of the filter media in the filter on the 10 gallon hospital tank. The beneficial bacteria that cycles the tank is mostly located in the filter.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

the small hospital tank i have just has a small little filter from walmart it has the blue fuzzy filter as well a boilogical filter (looks like steel wool)

gonna take the mollies outta my small tank, put them in the big tank, and then toss the small tank mollie water out and fill the small tank up with my big tank water and then add some meds and hope he starts to do alot better....


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

keep an eye out for white spots looking like it;s flaking away !!! it kinda sounds like the start of cottony


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

whats cottony ?? well i just emptied out my mollie tank, and put them in a different extra tank, and drained the water from my big tank but only added about 60% and added about 40% of new nice clean water, tossed in a double dose of stress coat+, as well as added one teaspoon of melaflex and pimafix.... i havent put any salt in yet.... do ya guys think it a good idea to add salt as well with everything i have done so far....


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Rob1984*,

Using the water from the big tank will not cycle the tank. What type of filter do you have on the big tank. If you can take a pad or some type of bio-media from the big tank filter (but not all of it) and cram it in the small filter that will help cycle the tank.

Moreover, beneficial bacteria in your tanks filter is what changes the toxic amonia and nitrites to nitrates; which are less toxic and what we remove by water changes. Only a small amount of benificial bacteria live in the actual water itself. Most live on items in the tank with water flow and high oxygen levels. Such as your filters. Therefore to get an "instant" cycle on your 10 gallon hospital tank you will need to move something from the established larger tank filters in to the smaller tanks filter one. Depending on the filter on the larger one, the best would be to move ceramic rings.

Let me know if this makes sense or if you have any questions or concerns. If the 10 gallon does not get cycled quickly it will be a worse situation for your oscar.

Keep us posted on the little guys progress.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Also known as: Columnaris, Cotton-Wool, Cotton-Mouth, Flexibacter, Mouth Fungus)

Name:	COTTON MOUTH	
Symptoms:	
Loss of appetite
White spots on mouth, scales, and fins
Cottony growth on mouth
Fins disintegrate beginning at the edges
Looks like a small cotton ball

Symptoms of Stress & Disease


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

salt won;t hurt with the meds


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

big tank has the ehiem 2215 canister filter.... Real pain to just break it down for a handful of stuff, the small hospital tank had 10 mollies in it for couple months now, with it own filter system on it....


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rob1984 said:


> big tank has the ehiem 2215 canister filter.... Real pain to just break it down for a handful of stuff, the small hospital tank had 10 mollies in it for couple months now, with it own filter system on it....


My appologies Rob1984; it should be fine then. Just test it to be sure.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

The tank I'm using as a hospital tank is the tank I've had up and running for awhile now... It not like its a new new un used tank or anything .... These meds smell like a actual hospital hahaha


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep I'll do a check of nitrite prolly little later tonight .... How long should he stay in seperate tank and be medicated ?? And I should do 30% water change daily or every other day for the entire time ?? And only add enough meds and salt to cover what was changed correct ?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rob1984 said:


> Yep I'll do a check of nitrite prolly little later tonight .... How long should he stay in seperate tank and be medicated ?? And I should do 30% water change daily or every other day for the entire time ?? And only add enough meds and salt to cover what was changed correct ?


Keep him in the hospital tank until he's mostly healed. He's not too big for a 10g is he? If he's in a 10g I'd do 50% water changes, it'll make it easier to dose the meds with 5 gallon changes.
I'd like to see another pic to see what he looks like since you mentioned he's lost part of his tail and his side has worsened. You may need to order some antibiotics online.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

nope he only like 4" or so right now still a baby..... he was so tiny when i got him, like 2" if that hahaha


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You're going to need antibiotics, continue with the melafix/pimafix for now.
Order nitrofurazone (API Furan-2) and kanamycin (Seachem Kanaplex). You can get both from kensfish.com, pick the fastest shipping option if there is one.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well by the looks of things he only ships in the states viz ups and such.. anything outta the US is reg postal service which will take at least a week to arrive here from there...

and he wont get better with just using melafix and pimafix as well as salt in the tank and some stress coat which has alo vera in it to help heal and create more slime coat, and doing proper water changes ??


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I just checked nitrites and it nice and clean so far .03mg/l


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Had to look up Mildmay, didn't realize you're in Ontario. Order through Big Al's or amazon.ca, BA's has an amazon account.
I don't think either Melafix or Pimafix will be effective enough at this point. I think of those medications as more of a preventative rather than a cure, sort of like how you would use polysporin or other antiseptics for human use.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Prolly take a week through them anyway I would think.... I hope the combination of meds and salt heat and bubble wall will be enough for him to get better


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

My last order was here in 3 business days. The last 2 orders arrived on the same day they emailed to say the order had shipped.
You can try the melafix/pimafix but I don't think it will be strong enough. Don't increase the temp. If it's bacterial, it will increase it's growth rate.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Close's BA's is kitchener I beileve which is a hour drive,

I woke up and checked on him, he doesn't really look worse... I turned off the bubble wall tho, it just made a foam bubbles all over the top, and I added some more meds this morning, I'll do a water change 2morrow as when I put the water in I used 60% big tank water and 40% new water...
But he is swimming around and all now.... But it don't look better but he doesn't look worse either....temp is at 81 roughly.... Same as my big tank.... Should I turn it down ??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pimafix will cause the water to bubble more than normal.
I usually order online, cheaper than gas.
Temp around 79-80 is fine. I wouldn't expect any noticeable change in appearance for a few days at least, more likely 7-10 days. That's if the meds have any effect.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well he doesn't look any worse if that's good news lol.... I did turn off my bubble wall, would it be best to leave it on for him ??

The toop of the water is just like 1" of bubbles or so lol, which Is why I kinda shut the bubble wall off.... With it off its just a couple bubbles here and there nothing really...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can leave it off as long as there is something agitating the water surface.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> You can leave it off as long as there is something agitating the water surface.


I've got a different setup now, and a adjustable valve. He didn't seem to like it on full blast in that small tank, so I've got it turned down a lot but both my tanks have there bubble walls...

He seems to be ok now, he moving and swimming around not being lazy or anything like before in the big tank....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well i did a water change today (50%) and re added the meds as well as some salt, he ate some food last night which is good, and he doesnt look worse yet either... all thought he doesnt look as pink on his one bad side anymore which is good news, it looks like it healing a little but slowly....

he is alot more lively too, not so lazy laying on the bottom anymore like he was in the big tank...

what about these tablets for him ? would it be a good idea to maybe put or try these in there with him as well as what im doing or ?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Jungle-Parasi ... g/10313048


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

No, they're for parasites, which he doesn't have as far as I can tell. Also, in most cases, not a good idea to mix meds.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

kk good to know for future refrence 

But none the less think he doing better then 2 days ago.... I'll take and post a pic in a day or two or closer to end of the week to see if you guys think he looking better...

But his tail doesn't look fuzzy or white anymore, and he isn't so red/pink on his side, so hopefully he pulls through with these meds....

Should I be cleaning my filter every water change with his tank too ??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd leave the filter alone while you're medicating, unless it's very clogged and there's a large drop in output. Be sure to vacuum every few days during a water change.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I did a vaccum today during water change, figure I'll check nirtitie to determine whenter I need to vaccum or not....would hate to vaccumm out the good bacteria...

Prolly do water change/vaccum every other day...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> I did a vaccum today during water change, figure I'll check nirtitie to determine whenter I need to vaccum or not....would hate to vaccumm out the good bacteria...
> 
> Prolly do water change/vaccum every other day...


Don't worry about the bacteria in your gravel or substrate....just make sure to get all the organics and other waste trapped in the substrate.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

So I should be vaccuming the gravel every water change then ?? It only a 10 gallon tank... And the gravel isn't very deep at all...


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

So if I ordered the antiboitics for him, that means I can't use the meds I have been using correct ??

I'm just thinking the antibiotics might be better for him, as the meds he is on now he isn't getting worse, he looks alittle better like his tail and side aren't as bad as when I first started these meds.. What do you guys think ? And how long would the antibiotics take to heal him compared the the ones I'm using now ??


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ok so i just looked on amazon, and noticed that BA would likely have these at there store....gonna call and see if he has em in stock get em in have faster then what shipping would be.....

and im wondering if i did grab the antibiotics how do i introduce him to them ? just do a 50% water change and add the amounts listed on the package of the anitbiotics.... and it wouldnt be too much medication in his system since im already treating him with the meds i have here now, like it wont overload his system or anything like that...and also is it ok to add the aquarium salt to the tank with the new antibiotics if i get em, or just use to antibiotics.... and how long do you think he should be in the medicated tank with these new antibiotics, and do i need to do anything to the filter or anything when using these ???


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ALRIGHT !!! big al's has them meds  heading down there right now to get em.. should be back in about a coupl hours


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rob1984 said:


> ok so i just looked on amazon, and noticed that BA would likely have these at there store....gonna call and see if he has em in stock get em in have faster then what shipping would be.....
> 
> and im wondering if i did grab the antibiotics how do i introduce him to them ? just do a 50% water change and add the amounts listed on the package of the anitbiotics.... and it wouldnt be too much medication in his system since im already treating him with the meds i have here now, like it wont overload his system or anything like that...and also is it ok to add the aquarium salt to the tank with the new antibiotics if i get em, or just use to antibiotics.... and how long do you think he should be in the medicated tank with these new antibiotics, and do i need to do anything to the filter or anything when using these ???


Perform a few small 15-20% water changes without adding salt. Wait an hour between each water change. Neither med will have any effect on nitrifying bacteria, however, it's usually good practice to test water parameters daily while medicating, at least ammonia and nitrite.
Leave the lights off.
As far as dosages go, each product is a bit different so you'll have to adjust what they recommend a bit.

Day 1: 1 packet of Furan-2, 2 level scoops of Kanamycin
Day 2: 1 packet of Furan-2
Day 3: 50% water change, 1 packet of Furan-2, 2 level scoops of Kanamycin
Day 4: 1 packet of Furan-2
Day 5: 50% water change, 1 packet of Furan-2, 2 level scoops of Kanamycin
Day 6: 1 packet of Furan-2
Day 7: 50% water change, begin carbon filtration to remove remaining meds.

Premix the meds in a small cup of lukewarm water before adding to the tank.
If you observe any signs of struggling following a dosage (gasping at the surface, laying on it's side, etc) perform a 50% water change immediately.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so I should do a 50% water change before adding these new meds right ???

Also the filter style on the little tank only has a blue pad type filter and the bio filter that looks like steel wool..... I have both in the filter right now leave em both or pull the bio out ??


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

also with the kanaplex do I have to mix it with food or no ? Like both meds I can just mix in room temp water till the powder dizzoles and then add them in....

Sorry for all the dumb silly questions but I honestly don't know a lot bout this stuff only way to know is ask... So I'm asking haha,


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

also it says on the package for the furan-2 for best results remove activated carbon or filter cartridge from filter and continue aeration.... does that mean i have to remove both of the filters.....the blue pad filter and bio filter thats in this one

this is the link to the filter i have on the small 10g tank

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Regent-For-5- ... t/10313136


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

only need remove spongess or filters so i been told


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

there isnt any sponge in this little filter, ya can see what in it by the link from walmart above....

so i did a couple water changes of about 30% and then added both the new meds and he seem to be alright no acting weird or doing anything different or drastic which is good


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Remove the carbon filter, which I believe is the blue one. Leave the black filter media (bio).
You can add both meds together in the cup and mix, no need to add to food.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya im not sure if the blue filter pad takes out carbon or not ..... i just took the blue filter pad out and left the bio one it the one that looks like steel wool lol ...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, the blue has carbon in it.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Yeah, the blue has carbon in it.


Ya I pulled it out, and left in the bio filter  I'll post back in a few days and let ya know how he doing


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

How's your buddy doing?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

He seems much better... He eating little better then before as well his fins aren't spaced and pulled apart like before and his spot is shrinking

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... r/new3.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... r/new2.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... r/new1.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... er/new.jpg


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > ok so i just looked on amazon, and noticed that BA would likely have these at there store....gonna call and see if he has em in stock get em in have faster then what shipping would be.....
> ...


I'm curious as when I hit day 7, when I do the 50% water change and don't add any meds.... How long should he remain in the hospital tank ? And should I contiue 50% water changes every other day ? And if so for how long before the meds are all out of the tank ? And I know the carbon pulls it out so every water change I should clean out the filter right ? What should I clean it with as rinseing it out in old tank water will just be cleaning it in medicated water.... What are your suggestions on this ...

Thanks again Rob


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Forgot he's in a hospital tank, he can go back in the main tank sometime during day 7, assuming he's sufficiently healed, post some pics that day, so no need for the carbon, unless you're keeping the tank up and running. If you are leaving it running, run the carbon for 24 hours after the water change, after that you can remove the carbon, do a water change and clean the filter media in the removed water as the meds should be gone.
One other note, perform a couple of 30% water changes, spaced an hour or two apart, in the main tank just before adding the oscar.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Why a couple of 30% water channges ?? This weekend my main big tank will be due for it reg cleaning/vaccum....

Which I usually do between 30-35% maybe 40% AT MOST if the gravel is grosse.... Can I just do my regular routined change this weekend as his 7th day would be mon I believe....


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to have the main tank water as clean as possible for when he returns, close to the hospital tank parameters, low nitrates below 20ppm would be good.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't let my nitrites get any higher then .03mg/l (terta test kit)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nitrates, not nitrites. Nitrites should be 0, same for ammonia.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh ok, I thought the nitrites are the most harmful ??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

They are, but they should be 0 all the time. If they're not, then you have other issues going on that need to be resolved before the oscar is returned to the tank.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Rob1984 said:


> Oh ok, I thought the nitrites are the most harmful ??


Hi Rob1984,

You are correct that nitrites and ammonia are the most harmful to fish; specifically lethal. As such your Ammonia and Nitrites should always be zero.

Nitrates are the byproduct of beneficial bacteria converting ammonia (fish waste, leftover food and other organic material) to nitrites and ultimately to nitrates. In low quantities nitrates are not harmful to fish; but in high quantities it can be detrimental to your fishÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s health. We (fish keepers) do water changes primarily to keep nitrates at an acceptable level; less than 40ppm is generally accepted as ok, but less than 20ppm is much better.

Someone once made an analogy which compared to nitrates to cigarette smoke; a small amount in open air conditions will not drastically affect your health of life expectancy. But living in a house that is constantly being filled with dense cigarette smoke will affect your health and life expectancy in a negative way. You could compare ammonia and nitrates to rat poison; it will likely kill you in a short period of time, especially if in high quantities.

I apologize for the long winded answer.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright today is day and for some reason I only gave him the furan and didn't give him the kanaplex.... Not sure why I didn't nor did I do a water change or add the filter back in.....

So 2morrow I will snap some pics, do 50% change and give him both meds ya think ? Or just start doing water changes every few hrs apart and then re add him to the main tank ?

Or what ya think I should do ??


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

best I can get for pics with my cell...

All his scales are there, no open wounds, all his fins look good minus his pectoral fins still aren't 100% yet.... He still a small area on his left side stiLl has a mark check out the pics and tell me what ya thiink I should do...

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... rent=4.jpg
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... rent=3.jpg
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... rent=2.jpg
http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a209/ ... rent=1.jpg


----------



## newbiecichlid99 (Jan 17, 2012)

i think i would med him a few more days 
still showing kinda bad there
just my 2 cents tho


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Today was day 7? It sounds like he should be ok to go back in the main tank, kind of hard to tell with the pics. Keep an eye on him for a while after he goes back in.
If you think he needs longer you can do one more treatment (both meds if the last dosage was only furan), then 48 hours later, water change and run carbon in the filter to remove meds, he can stay in the hospital tank for another few days with water changes every day or every other day.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> Today was day 7? It sounds like he should be ok to go back in the main tank, kind of hard to tell with the pics. Keep an eye on him for a while after he goes back in.
> If you think he needs longer you can do one more treatment (both meds if the last dosage was only furan), then 48 hours later, water change and run carbon in the filter to remove meds, he can stay in the hospital tank for another few days with water changes every day or every other day.


Ya first day I treated him was tuesday last week.... But I can't member if I gave him just furan today or both em.... Head was in the clouds this morning I think haha... I think maybe I'll keep him on the meds for another couple days, just to see if it help improve him better then he is now, I would hate to have him start falling again cuz I introduced him a bit early ya know...so 2morrow I'll do 50% water change and do both meds then maybe one more day of just furan and then do 50% water change. And add filter back in and then do 30% changes or so every day till this weekend and re add him fri or sat.... Ya think that be a good idea ?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good. :thumb:


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

So I'm thinking it mark on him, will prolly scared... He looks good everywere else, and its somewhat black in his markings... So I'm gonna assume he good to go and is gonna be left with a scar....


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

ur oscar looks to me like hes been getting picked on u may wana observe ur tank at night JDs are very active at lights out allmost nocturnal


----------

